# Question about Elastopur



## igor3 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi to all. Im building a plywood aquarium and im wondering if anyone knows if the material "Elastopur" is non toxic and fish safe.

If i apply a layer of Elastopur as the last finish for aquarium is ok to add water and plants and fishes?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes it is 100% safe when fully dried. It is used for dart frog backgrounds as well.


----------



## igor3 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks a lot Yo-Han for your reply.


----------

